# Eclipse Probleme beim Ausführen eines Programms



## meisterfisch (6. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt vor 2 Wochen eclipse installiert, um kleinere Programme zu schreiben, dass mit dem gedit und Kommandozeile war etwas umständlich.

Es funktionierte auch alles gut, doch wenn ich jetzt eine Programm mit eclipse kompaliere so bekomme ich immer eine merkwürdige Meldung. Beispiel:


```
public class vers {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        System.out.println("das ist ein test") ;
    }

}
```
 
Es kommt die Meldung:


> Picked up JAVA_TOOL_OPTIONS: -javaagent:/usr/share/java/jayatanaag.jar
> Linux/x86_64



Vielleicht habe ich versehentlich eine Einstellung verändert... egal selbst wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlege, läuft das Programm nicht.
Ich habe Ubuntu 14.04, vielleicht weiß jemand einen Rat.

Danke


----------



## Dompteur (6. Dez 2015)

Eine ähnliche Frage hatten wir vor ein paar Monaten. Schau einmal hier - ab "Nachtrag" :
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/picked-up-_java_options-xmx512m.168618/#post-1061524


----------



## meisterfisch (6. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, werde morgen mal reinlesen und es versuchen...
schöne Grüße


----------



## meisterfisch (18. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich jetzt nochmal melden, falls jemand ähnliche Probleme hat.

Also ich hatte ja eclipse aus den Paketquellen von Ubuntu 15.04 installiert, auch habe ich da das openJDK xxx mit irgendwelchen Erweiterungen  installiert, jetzt ist mir nach einigen Nachlesen klar geworden, dass dort irgendwie der Fehler sein musste.

Ich konnte den Fehler nicht beheben, ich habe aber diese openJDK deinstalliert und von Oracle das JDK 8 installiert und bin auf die Webseite von Eclipse gegangen und habe dort die neueste Version von eclipse für linux geladen.

Jetzt funktionert weider alles.
Das neue Eclipse Programm erkennt sofort das JDK 8 und beim Ausführen der Programme treten keine Fehler mehr auf.

Es hat leider etwas gedauert, bis ich wusste wie man installiert und was das mit dem JDK und JRE auf sich hat.

Danke und schöne Grüße


----------

